# Ex pats in the building trade?



## pennybarn (Feb 27, 2011)

Just a long shot! but are there any uk builders/excavator drivers/civil engineers out there that can give advice on where the work is? I know Christchurch is the obvious one.............. can anyone give advice on the rates of pay?? thanks regards Fay


----------



## abranch (Apr 8, 2012)

pennybarn said:


> Just a long shot! but are there any uk builders/excavator drivers/civil engineers out there that can give advice on where the work is? I know Christchurch is the obvious one.............. can anyone give advice on the rates of pay?? thanks regards Fay


Hi Fay We are looking into moving over to ChristChurch as well my husband has run his own building company for 15 years and we have looked at Seekcomnz and Tradmenz and sent his CV off to companies in Christchurch and Auckland. For Builder/Foreman vacancies. He did speak to Canstaff who are a agency and the guy said the building regulations were alot different in New Zealand so he considered that my husband would have to start on the tools and then progress to a Foreman role he said for if my husband was to work as a plasterer he was looking at 28 New Zealand dollers per hour. We are waiting to see if any companies come back to him as ideally he wanted to do a Multi trades position not just plastering, but if he has to do plastering then it is a start. I have also spoke to a few employment agencies as my background is Banking Management and they may have something for me as well.
Let me know if you find out any more about wages etc. Thanks Allison


----------



## pennybarn (Feb 27, 2011)

abranch said:


> Hi Fay We are looking into moving over to ChristChurch as well my husband has run his own building company for 15 years and we have looked at Seekcomnz and Tradmenz and sent his CV off to companies in Christchurch and Auckland. For Builder/Foreman vacancies. He did speak to Canstaff who are a agency and the guy said the building regulations were alot different in New Zealand so he considered that my husband would have to start on the tools and then progress to a Foreman role he said for if my husband was to work as a plasterer he was looking at 28 New Zealand dollers per hour. We are waiting to see if any companies come back to him as ideally he wanted to do a Multi trades position not just plastering, but if he has to do plastering then it is a start. I have also spoke to a few employment agencies as my background is Banking Management and they may have something for me as well.
> Let me know if you find out any more about wages etc. Thanks Allison


Hi Alison,

My husband has more experience in excavators he's been driving mini diggers to the bigger plant for about 25 years now but his work has involved all aspects of building over the years, now at 42 we would like to give up the business and it's hassles and take life a little easier?? Everyone has said there is a big demand for builders ect, and I have also uploaded Brian's cv along with references on all the major employment agenicies and i have also contacted building firms direct but not had on bit of feedback yet?? fingers crossed i will hear from someone soon even if it's just with info?? I will let you know how it all goes and you to me likewise  good luck I hope your successful


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd say that a good digger driver will find a niche in the rural community too. We've just had a path and large pond (lake?) put on our lifestyle block. The guy who dug it has an excellent reputation, so word of mouth as he moved down the road towards us meant it took him 2 weeks longer to get to us than expected! That's rural NZ life for you - it happens in its own time


----------



## pennybarn (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks topcat! Brian is a jack of all trades but a master of the excavator world!!!! he very often has an audience while he works ( I am so glad he hates computers and doesn't see what i write ) He has a really good reputation here in Shropshire! But due to the demands of London and the extra influx of "visitors" if that's what you call them...... London hasn't got the capacity to cope with all the "visitors" so is having to build schools on a weekly basis to provide education in an already heavily populated city, Brian is down there doing all the groundwork's for the modular buildings to sit on he loves nothing more than to be on the levers however saying that he never sits in the cab for long! he's in and out like a yo-yo as he does the rest of the jobs on the ground himself too !! I know we would thrive in NZ just fingers crossed we can turn this dream into reality??? 

ps thanks so much for all the info !!


----------

